# Mobile bug out bag



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi -
New to this, so forgive my errors if I make any. 
I was thinking about if something should happen while I'm at work how would I get back home.
For instance, my car doesn't start, or roads are impassible. I would have to make it backed to my house 28 miles. Ok I'm on foot, so a bug out bag in my car.
Jeans 
Sneakers
Water
Flashlight 
Sweatshirt
Shirt
Small first aid kid
Snacks small trail mix kind of stuff (lightweight)
What am I not thinking of?
Any suggestions? Too much?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Good start. What you are describing is often referred to as a GHB or Get Home Bag. I use my BOB (see the link under my name on the left) as GHB and carry it in my car at all times now. I have added to it since the stuff on the left was posted but it will give you some idea if you look at the picture.

Happy prepping!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Something to filter your water. I'd suggest picking up water purification tablets, get a good field knife, socks (preferably wool), old cellphone for emergencies, paracord, and an emergency blanket. Gelatine powder is a quick energy, and light weight to add to your food kit. You really don't have that far to go but make sure you can handle a 28 mile trek. Take care of your feet and they'll take care of you.  I'm sure there are other things folks have to add, but I'm looking at the bare essentials in this case.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I copied your list here ...


Jeans - *Not really required unless you wear dress-pants to work*
Sneakers - *Not really required unless you wear dress-shoes to work*
Water - *Good thought - estimate 2 litres of water and 2 litres of Gatoraid (or similar re-hydrating fluid)*
Flashlight - *Good thought - have one small LED powered flash-light, check the batteries every 6 months*
Sweatshirt - *Good thought - something to keep you warm in the cool-night*
Shirt - *Not really required unless you wear dress-shirt to work*
Small first aid kid - *Good thought - nail-clippers, needle for slivers, a couple small bandaids (knuckle and strip) and maybe a tensor*
Snacks small trail mix kind of stuff (lightweight) - *Good thought - granola-bars, power-bars and similar high-energy foods are good - toss in a handfull of hard candies as well*

Looks to me like you have a good start. You might want to consider placing all that into a hiking-style "hip-bag" or "fanny pack" that is designed for day-trips. I believe that a larger pack (like a medium sized backpack) would be borderline overkill for a 28-mile hike.

Consider the terrain (urban, rural or wilderness) when you design your GHB (Get Home Bag) - if you feel like you will be camping, bring a sleeping bag and a small tent, if you feel like you would be "cooking" over an open fire, bring fire-starter and utensils to retrieve the cooked food. There isn't a "be-all and end-all" GHB - it needs to be customized to your expected journey.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

All great suggestions.
I do wear Fred's clothes on some days, sneakers and jeans on others. Live in the south SC.
Could switch clothes as weather permits. 
Was thinks small Led, the lighter the better.
It's a rural trek, have a 2 lane road to walk, woods to suck into for cover if needed. 
Was thinks smoothing small, so I can catty easily.
Thanks so muck for all the great ideas. Will start working on it right away.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, have a nether question:
I'm new, can u tell
I'd you want to save seed, I saw ao a pepper show the used Mylar bag , Sealed the with a sealer, is this effective?v)seemed the heat them,
How an I get started and whatever can I find these they were
Labeled, I live in urban are where there a lots of sees stores, site I can find the proper ones non hybrid.
I would like to start this. Just so happens a show is in my home town today, think we need to check it out maybe someone as advice to offer.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to start with the 5 C's: calories, cutter, cordage cover, container. High energy food bars, a pocket knife,50 ft of paracord, a couple of trash bags and a few 1 liter water bottles covers it at the bare minimum. A small pot or sierra cup and a lighter go a long way in sterilizing water or making a hot porridge out of your energy bars. A hot drink or meal can really improve your outlook, and when a 28 mile hike (tough to do in 24 hours in nice conditions) turns into a 3-day trek, keeping attitude positive becomes key. Having a few bandanas and a windbreaker jacket can be the difference between comfort and misery, just a pair of clean dry socks can do the same. You have a good start, now take a weekend, go out in the woods with camping gear in the car as a back-up, and see if you can get by with your GHB.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

In addition to a get home bag: on my various routes home from my 'regular' out and about locations (work, running errands, more distant family) I note where other friends/family of prepper mindset or who are in my trust circle live along the way--A limited but strategic selection of people.

A myriad of situations would make a normal walking trip take longer, and a place to stop for proper first aid, rest, or water would come in handy.

Keeping an extra small rubbermaid box or backpack of supplies at any of those locations is just as reasonable or more so than caching supplies underground.

My thoughts on some type of disaster where I would have to set out on foot from work to get home or to a nearby bug in location: many of us would initially set out in the same direction, then part ways as we got closer to our respective homes. Each of those homes would be a potential place to quickly redistribute supplies in our loads and get information to help us plan which route to take for the next leg of the trip.

Traveling by vehicle may be limited, but travel by off road vehicle, horse, or bicycle are all good options for us.


----------



## SixGun (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh No...I am not the only Gun Owner here!

J frame Revolver. Light weight at 19oz. 38 special or .357 Magnum depending on the year of manuf..
Depending on the Doom of the day a firearm could save your life.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Water or source along the way, food, snacks, knife and a weapon with as much ammo as you can carry. You won't be the only one out there and it will not be you average stroll. Consider cache buried along the way.


----------

